# Ward of Court



## Joody1 (10 Apr 2008)

Does anyone know how difficult to get wards committee changed or removed from their duties.

Joody


----------



## Joody1 (11 Apr 2008)

Do anyone have any idea of how many committee member that is allowed by the court and what needs to be done when a committee member is not acting in the interest of the ward.

Joody1


----------



## liketoknow (11 Apr 2008)

are you talking about money being made a ward of court for someone, or a person


----------



## Joody1 (11 Apr 2008)

liketoknow said:


> are you talking about money being made a ward of court for someone, or a person



It an elderly person that has been made a ward of court I have contacted the court, but the court has elected another member of the family concerned and this has made no difference if not made it worse,  I want a closer member of the ward to be included in the committee but am not sure if this is allowed because there is 2 committee's member already.  Before I do anything I wanted to know if it is possible to have 3 committee members or even 4. And what is involved in doing this.

Joody1


----------



## acannydoitji (11 Apr 2008)

If the elderly person is hospitalised then the social worker attached to the hodpital should be able to advise you.  Alternatively speak with a solicitor or contact you local Citizens Advice Bureau.  

Good luck.


----------

